# I need feedback from outdoorsmen on new product... product



## SouthernStyle (Apr 3, 2010)

I have developed a new product to help load and transport atvs and would like feedback from you guys. It is called the ATV LockNLoad. It is a loading system that mounts in your truck that allows you to load/unload your atv without  the sometimes  dangerous 2x6s and ramps that could fall. 
http://atvlocknload.com/    Go to this website and let me know what you think. Thanks so much. PM me with your thoughts.


----------



## germag (Apr 4, 2010)

If I didn't have a trailer (or want one) and only needed to transport one ATV, I'd be jumping all over that. Great idea!. It's a tad pricey...you can buy a trailer for that kind of money, but for someone that doesn't want a trailer or doesn't have room for one, or whatever, this is an excellent solution. Very neat design.


----------



## SouthernStyle (Apr 4, 2010)

thank you. I am working on lowering production costs thus lowering the price.


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 5, 2010)

Wow...that is super pricey.  I understand...it looks well built and all, but for $150, I can get folding ramps.  Thats more than $1,000 difference.  Lots of things can be bought for $1,000.

If it was $100 price difference, then I can see it working, but $1,000....sorry...don't think people are going to buy it.


----------



## SouthernStyle (Apr 5, 2010)

rjcruiser you are absolutely right. You can go and buy a set of ramps for $150. Our targeted market is a customer who thinks safer than that. Go to youtube and look at a video called "Charlie's Accident". This kind of accident is what we are trying to prevent. There will always be a cheaper way to load an atv...not always the safest. After all it only takes one "accident" to leave you paralyzed forever. Thanks for your comment though.


----------



## marknga (Apr 6, 2010)

I think it is a great idea. I hate hauling a trailer around and don't like the idea of ramps, that looks alot safer.
Keep working on getting the price down and I think you might have something.
I'm going to post your video if that is ok?

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-bTxDwt1L-0&border=1&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-bTxDwt1L-0&border=1&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Inthegarge (Apr 6, 2010)

My concern is with a longer ATV. My 700 Artic Cat will not fit inside the bed. What is the overall length of your system ??  Any thought of a securing system for ATV's exceeding the overall length ?? Would also consider an aluminum ramp to save weight (and backs).. Thx RW


----------



## SouthernStyle (Apr 6, 2010)

we are working on an 8 ft model for lwb trucks. Certainly this is not going to suit every application. I have a 500 Artic Cat. The overall length is 72". This can even be used with a tool box mounted in your truck as long as there is 6' of space between the box and the bed. Just carry the atv in the rear locked position. The weight is not a problem. My son and I can easily take it in and out of the truck. Thanks for your interest.


----------



## SouthernStyle (Apr 6, 2010)

marknga...also on muddy, rain soaked roads a trailer can easily pull you off the road. Thanks for putting the video on here.


----------

